# Anybody else ever use one of these carmor downdraft stoves ?



## AbrK (Dec 31, 2017)

-25 Celsius here today so I came over to my fathers to put wood in the stove while he’s at work as I’m on holiday for the past two weeks, I grew up with this stove my fathers had it for 20 plus years and swears by it maybe not the safest outfit but it sure Does pump the heat out any body else ever use one of these ?


----------

